# Three sweet kitties need a home



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My friend asked me to help rehome her three sweet cats due to her newborn being allergic to them  They are in New York.

Here is their info:

We need to rehome them due to allergies. 
Their names are Charlotte ( black and white ) and Boog ( other black with mark above lip) and Myeoh ( yellow). All from same litter. All lil over 3 years in age. No medical issues with any and all have been spayed and neutered. They have not been declawed. The 2 boys ( boog and myeoh) are extremely friendly and love to be held and loved. Charlotte is a lil private at first but warms up quickly. They have never clawed or attacked anybody. Our best case would be to at least keep the boys together if possible. They do everything together. We truly appreciate any help you can give!

Charlotte (Female)









Boog and Myeoh (Both Male)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Did they found homes yet?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, they did!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

yay! a happy ending...woo hoo!!!


----------

